# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Rautateiden isot hankkeet

## Compact

Rata 2010 -seminaaria varten koottu esitys Pisarasta Pajalaan.

http://rhk-fi-bin.directo.fi/@Bin/20...20hankkeet.pdf

----------


## TimppaTT

> Rata 2010 -seminaaria varten koottu esitys Pisarasta Pajalaan.
> 
> http://rhk-fi-bin.directo.fi/@Bin/20...20hankkeet.pdf


Moi,

Eihän tuo linkki aukea. Lataa vaan ja mitään ei tapahdu

----------


## hylje

Palvelin, jolla tiedosto sijaitsee ei tarjoile tiedostokokoa. Se latautuu loppuun asti ennen pitkää. Latasi ainakin minulle parin kolmen minuutin odottelun jälkeen.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Palvelin, jolla tiedosto sijaitsee ei tarjoile tiedostokokoa. Se latautuu loppuun asti ennen pitkää. Latasi ainakin minulle parin kolmen minuutin odottelun jälkeen.


Odotin tosi pitkän ajan latailua ja tämmöinen virheilmoitus tulee:

_Adobe Acrobat
i     The file is damaged and could not be repaired_

----------


## hylje

Aukeaa minulle, kokeilin juuri uudestaan. Kokeile ladata uudestaan ja käyttää jotain toista PDF-lukijaa, joka voisi olla vähemmän nirso. Itse käytän Evinceä.

----------


## TEP70

> Eihän tuo linkki aukea. Lataa vaan ja mitään ei tapahdu


Tiedoston koko näyttää olevan 15 MB eli kannattanee imuroida se ensin omalle koneelle ja avata vasta sitten. Kyllä se minulla toimi.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Tiedoston koko näyttää olevan 15 MB eli kannattanee imuroida se ensin omalle koneelle ja avata vasta sitten. Kyllä se minulla toimi.


Painoin hiiren oikeaa ja "Tallenna kohde levylle" Paketti saapui kovalevylle hitaasti

Sitten asensin http://live.gnome.org/Evince/Downloads

Ja käynnistin koneen uudelleen.

Menin Evince 2.28.0 File //Open ja etsin ladatun tiedoston "Ruohonen Kari_Radanpidon isot hankkeet.pdf

 tuli tämmöinen ilmoitus:

*Unable to open document
File type - (application/octet-stream) is not supported*

 :Icon Frown:

----------


## vompatti

> tuli tämmöinen ilmoitus:
> 
> *Unable to open document
> File type - (application/octet-stream) is not supported*


Kannattaisko ottaa yhteyttä omaan mikrotukihenkilöön? Meillä kaikilla muilla tuo tiedosto kuitenkin aukeaa ihan hyvin.

----------


## TimppaTT

Jo löytyi ilmeisesti syy: Tänään vaihtui nettiyhteyteni 24MB/s taloyhtiön yhteisestä omaan soneran 100MB/s yhteyteen.

..Tosin netissä olevin netti yhteysnopeus testien mukaan ns. 100MB yhteyteni on 90 MB

Summasummarum nyt aukeaa pdf 5 sekunnissa acrobat readerilla

----------

